
Font comparer - DanielRibeiro
http://www.fontcomparer.com/
======
Adrock
Very cool! I'd like to see something interactive like this for programming
fonts. I've done a little exploration in this space, too:

[http://1overn.com/2011/01/31/iterating-on-font-pair-
comparis...](http://1overn.com/2011/01/31/iterating-on-font-pair-comparisons/)

------
askar
That's pretty nice...would be certainly helpful if it can allow us to use the
different font sizes so we can test a lot more on one shot.

------
winestock
Here's something else along the same lines:

<http://www.typetester.org/>

